# 2010 CAAD9 5 vs 2009 Six 5



## mgordon75 (Jun 9, 2010)

Would anyone have any information on a 2010 CAAD9 vs 2009 Six 5

These are the bikes I’m considering and I’m torn between both. One is the Cannondale 2010 CAAD9 5 and one is a 2009 Cannondale Six 5.

A little about my ride:
I commute daily to and from work (Brooklyn to Manhattan) 25 miles total. I'm riding a Specialized Rockhopper now and am looking to buy a road bike as my building started allowing bikes into the tenants space (Bicycle access law). No need to bring a taped over bike to lock up. 
There are bumps on the way as NYC/Brooklyn streets are not the smoothest. I rode both at the LBS and cant really tell from the short 10-15 minutes ride how I'll feel on a Alum bike vs. mixed carbon bike after my ride or at the end of the day. I ride once in awhile 50+ mile rides and would like to extend that and not feel fatigued (I'd want to have the feeling that this bike feels good and i just want to continue). Im in shape 5'10 175lbs.


Differences are as follows

2010 CAAD9 5 MSRP $1499 - LBS for $1199
• Full Aluminum frame Made in the USA (lighter than the other bike!)
• Shimano 105 gruppo (except for Tecktro brakes)
• BB30 Crank – (more power than the other bike)
http://www.cannondale.com/usa/usaen...Road/CAAD9/Details/1244-0RA95D_0RA95C-CAAD9-5

2009 Six 5 MSRP $1799 – on sale for $1149
• 18.8 lbs mixed frame made in China or Taiwan? - aluminum triangle with carbon fork and carbon chain and seat stays down to the dropout) 
• Shimano 105 gruppo (except for Tecktro brakes) and Rear derailleur is Ultegra 
• Regular Shimano crank
http://www.cannondale.com/usa/usaeng/Products/2009/Road/Elite-Road/Details/1540-9RCT5D_9RCT5C-SIX-5


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Go 2010 CAAD9. Its a better bike in every way you look at it. Alumin vs bits of carbon will not make any difference whatsoever in riding comfort.


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

for what it's worth, the six is going to be a more rigid frame with regards to power transfer. If you cannot tell ride quality difference and the six is actually $50 less, I think that is the better deal. The caad9 is a fantastic frame (i have been racing mine for years), but the six is even better...esp if you are a sprinter. I think we're splitting hairs with the weight and component spec. BB30 is fantastic, but remember the days when ebb's first came out? That in itself is a great improvement over traditional bb's already. We're probably looking at diminishing returns if we're comparing cranks.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

My vote is for the 10 CAAD. I am not a fan of the 09 Six. If I had a choice between my 09 Super and a CAAD 9 Id go with the CAAD 9. The CAAD 9 is better, dont get the Six unless you need to show everyone you have a carbon bike.


----------



## mgordon75 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Thanks for you responses*

The CAAD9 so far is my favorite pick, however i'm wondering if I were to ride a long ride with it (say 75-100miles) would I feel more pain then with the Six 5. Or perhaps the Six 5 "carbon" chainstay and drops wont make too much or any difference. True I will mostly use this bike as a commuter bike and rides are shorter, however even on those rides with my current alum bike (2008 Specialized Rockhopper) I do feel the bumps and cracks alot. My ideal bike would be that I love it that when im finished whatever ride i rode long or short, I will feel like riding more.

Bottom line is the mixed carbon just a hype


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

mgordon75 said:


> The CAAD9 so far is my favorite pick, however i'm wondering if I were to ride a long ride with it (say 75-100miles) would I feel more pain then with the Six 5. Or perhaps the Six 5 "carbon" chainstay and drops wont make too much or any difference. True I will mostly use this bike as a commuter bike and rides are shorter, however even on those rides with my current alum bike (2008 Specialized Rockhopper) I do feel the bumps and cracks alot. My ideal bike would be that I love it that when im finished whatever ride i rode long or short, I will feel like riding more.
> 
> Bottom line is the mixed carbon just a hype


Last weekend I rode 100 miles with my buddy he wasn a Cervelo soloist and I was on my 10 Super. There is no way a Soloist is a more comfortable bike than a Supersix. He came off the ride fresher than me, cause hes in better shape. If you think the comfort might be an issue you can do what everyone always suggest, dropping inflation the tires or running fatter tires. Personally I hate the feel of soft tire, but thats just me. I think the CAAD 9 will be plenty comfortable.


----------



## Gov (May 14, 2010)

i was between the two exact bikes (among others) and i went with the 2009 six 5. felt better to me as i thought the caad9 was really fun but in the end might have been to aggressive for me. i found the six to be right between the synapse and the caad 9--fun, fast, great handling but a bit more comfortable on longer hauls.

take my comments with a HUGE grain of salt as i am a complete noob but did spend a ton of time comparing rides and feel of the bikes. i had no pre-conceived brand notions going in and could have cared less which bike i wound up buying. could have cared less about aesthetics etc. i wanted the bike that felt best to me and for me that was the six 5. the caad9 was insanely fun to ride but for me, i felt i would be paying for it on longer rides. i'm sure i could have tweaked positions a hundred ways but in the end, the six 5 felt better when looking at all the factors. i will also add that the prices you are getting quoted are quite good and better than anything i saw and i am from the same area as you (nyc). which shop are you buying from?

for others commenting here the OP is referring to the 2009 six 5 which has carbon only in the rear triangle and the fork. the front triangle is aluminum.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

boroef said:


> for what it's worth, the six is going to be a more rigid frame with regards to power transfer. If you cannot tell ride quality difference and the six is actually $50 less, I think that is the better deal. The caad9 is a fantastic frame (i have been racing mine for years), but the six is even better...esp if you are a sprinter. I think we're splitting hairs with the weight and component spec. BB30 is fantastic, but remember the days when ebb's first came out? That in itself is a great improvement over traditional bb's already. We're probably looking at diminishing returns if we're comparing cranks.


where do you figure that the six is more "rigid" ?

just curious.

I'll say this the caad9 and especially the 10's with bb30 are great...but as far as a commuting bike I think there is a better bike out there for that.

( i have a caad9)

Chad


----------



## PM87 (Jan 25, 2010)

Gov said:


> i was between the two exact bikes (among others) and i went with the 2009 six 5. felt better to me as i thought the caad9 was really fun but in the end might have been to aggressive for me. i found the six to be right between the synapse and the caad 9--fun, fast, great handling but a bit more comfortable on longer hauls.
> 
> take my comments with a HUGE grain of salt as i am a complete noob but did spend a ton of time comparing rides and feel of the bikes. i had no pre-conceived brand notions going in and could have cared less which bike i wound up buying. could have cared less about aesthetics etc. i wanted the bike that felt best to me and for me that was the six 5. the caad9 was insanely fun to ride but for me, i felt i would be paying for it on longer rides. i'm sure i could have tweaked positions a hundred ways but in the end, the six 5 felt better when looking at all the factors. i will also add that the prices you are getting quoted are quite good and better than anything i saw and i am from the same area as you (nyc). which shop are you buying from?
> 
> for others commenting here the OP is referring to the 2009 six 5 which has carbon only in the rear triangle and the fork. the front triangle is aluminum.


^^ Agree with what you said. 

I too actually was torn between both frames. In the end I decided to go with the Six 5, not because of the carbon but because of the overall feel of the frame. Both frames for me were pretty similar but at the end of the day I really enjoyed the ride of the Six 5. During long rides the Six 5 felt amazing. I do miss miss the old color schemes on the CAADS however just my personal opinion. Cant go wrong with either one! Good luck.


----------



## dubs (Jun 21, 2010)

Would you mind sharing where in brooklyn you are seeing the caad9 5 for $1199?



mgordon75 said:


> Would anyone have any information on a 2010 CAAD9 vs 2009 Six 5
> 
> These are the bikes I’m considering and I’m torn between both. One is the Cannondale 2010 CAAD9 5 and one is a 2009 Cannondale Six 5.
> 
> ...


----------

